# make checkworld - should all test pass on a fresh install?



## i.am.the.problem (Jul 27, 2022)

I'm trying to run all the tests on a FreeBSD 13.1 install but 131 of them fail. Is this expected?
I'm most interesting in why the zfs tests didn't run.

```
sys/cddl/zfs/include/libtest_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.001s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/acl/cifs/cifs_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/acl/trivial/trivial_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/acl/nontrivial/nontrivial_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/atime/atime_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/bootfs/bootfs_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/cache/cache_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/cachefile/cachefile_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/clean_mirror/clean_mirror_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/cli_root/zdb/zdb_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/cli_root/zfs/zfs_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/cli_root/zfs_clone/zfs_clone_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/cli_root/zfs_copies/zfs_copies_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/cli_root/zfs_create/zfs_create_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/cli_root/zfs_destroy/zfs_destroy_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/cli_root/zfs_diff/zfs_diff_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/cli_root/zfs_get/zfs_get_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/cli_root/zfs_inherit/zfs_inherit_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/cli_root/zfs_mount/zfs_mount_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/cli_root/zfs_promote/zfs_promote_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/cli_root/zfs_property/zfs_property_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/cli_root/zfs_receive/zfs_receive_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/cli_root/zfs_rename/zfs_rename_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/cli_root/zfs_reservation/zfs_reservation_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/cli_root/zfs_rollback/zfs_rollback_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/cli_root/zfs_send/zfs_send_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/cli_root/zfs_set/zfs_set_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/cli_root/zfs_share/zfs_share_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/cli_root/zfs_snapshot/zfs_snapshot_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/cli_root/zfs_unshare/zfs_unshare_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/cli_root/zfs_unmount/zfs_unmount_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/cli_root/zfs_upgrade/zfs_upgrade_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/cli_root/zpool/zpool_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/cli_root/zpool_add/zpool_add_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/cli_root/zpool_attach/zpool_attach_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/cli_root/zpool_clear/zpool_clear_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/cli_root/zpool_create/zpool_create_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/cli_root/zpool_destroy/zpool_destroy_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/cli_root/zpool_detach/zpool_detach_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/cli_root/zpool_expand/zpool_expand_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/cli_root/zpool_export/zpool_export_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/cli_root/zpool_get/zpool_get_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/cli_root/zpool_history/zpool_history_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/cli_root/zpool_import/zpool_import_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/cli_root/zpool_offline/zpool_offline_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/cli_root/zpool_online/zpool_online_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/cli_root/zpool_remove/zpool_remove_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/cli_root/zpool_replace/zpool_replace_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/cli_root/zpool_set/zpool_set_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/cli_root/zpool_scrub/zpool_scrub_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/cli_root/zpool_status/zpool_status_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/cli_root/zpool_upgrade/zpool_upgrade_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/cli_user/zpool_iostat/zpool_iostat_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/cli_user/zpool_list/zpool_list_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/cli_user/zfs_list/zfs_list_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/cli_user/misc/misc_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/compression/compression_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/ctime/ctime_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/delegate/zfs_allow_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/delegate/zfs_unallow_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/devices/devices_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/exec/exec_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/grow_pool/grow_pool_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/grow_replicas/grow_replicas_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/history/history_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/hotplug/hotplug_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/hotspare/hotspare_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/inheritance/inheritance_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/inuse/inuse_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/large_files/large_files_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/migration/migration_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/mmap/mmap_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/mount/mount_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/mv_files/mv_files_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/nestedfs/nestedfs_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/no_space/no_space_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/online_offline/online_offline_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/pool_names/pool_names_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/poolversion/poolversion_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/quota/quota_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/redundancy/redundancy_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/refquota/refquota_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/refreserv/refreserv_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/replacement/replacement_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/reservation/reservation_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/rootpool/rootpool_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/scrub_mirror/scrub_mirror_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/slog/slog_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/snapshot/snapshot_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/snapused/snapused_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/sparse/sparse_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/threadsappend/threadsappend_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/truncate/truncate_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/txg_integrity/txg_integrity_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/userquota/userquota_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/utils_test/utils_test_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/write_dirs/write_dirs_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/zfsd/zfsd_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/zil/zil_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/zvol/zvol_ENOSPC/zvol_ENOSPC_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/zvol/zvol_swap/zvol_swap_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/zvol/zvol_misc/zvol_misc_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/zvol/zvol_cli/zvol_cli_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/zvol_thrash/zvol_thrash_test:__test_cases_list__  ->  broken: Test program did not exit cleanly  [0.002s]
```


----------



## i.am.the.problem (Jul 27, 2022)

Seems I need some more ports installed. shells/ksh93 gets the zfs tests running.


----------



## i.am.the.problem (Jul 27, 2022)

Seeing lots of errors like the following now.

```
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/cache/cache_test:cache_001_pos  ->  skipped: A minimum of 1 disks is required to run.  You specified 0 disk(s)  [0.098s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/cache/cache_test:cache_002_pos  ->  skipped: A minimum of 1 disks is required to run.  You specified 0 disk(s)  [0.099s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/cache/cache_test:cache_003_pos  ->  skipped: A minimum of 2 disks is required to run.  You specified 0 disk(s)  [0.098s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/cache/cache_test:cache_004_neg  ->  skipped: A minimum of 2 disks is required to run.  You specified 0 disk(s)  [0.099s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/cache/cache_test:cache_005_neg  ->  skipped: A minimum of 2 disks is required to run.  You specified 0 disk(s)  [0.099s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/cache/cache_test:cache_006_pos  ->  skipped: A minimum of 2 disks is required to run.  You specified 0 disk(s)  [0.099s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/cache/cache_test:cache_007_neg  ->  skipped: A minimum of 2 disks is required to run.  You specified 0 disk(s)  [0.099s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/cache/cache_test:cache_008_neg  ->  skipped: A minimum of 2 disks is required to run.  You specified 0 disk(s)  [0.099s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/cache/cache_test:cache_009_pos  ->  skipped: A minimum of 2 disks is required to run.  You specified 0 disk(s)  [0.100s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/cache/cache_test:cache_010_neg  ->  skipped: A minimum of 1 disks is required to run.  You specified 0 disk(s)  [0.099s]
sys/cddl/zfs/tests/cache/cache_test:cache_011_pos  ->  skipped: A minimum of 2 disks is required to run.  You specified 0 disk(s)  [0.100s]
```


----------



## i.am.the.problem (Jul 28, 2022)

Was able to get these running my creating ram disks and adding them to file /usr/local/etc/kyua/kyua.conf as follows.


```
test_suites.FreeBSD.disks = '/dev/md0 /dev/md1 /devmd2'
```

Also I was able to get more information as to why tests where failing by using the following command.


```
kyua -c /usr/local/etc/kyua/kyua.conf debug tests/snapshot/snapshot_test:rollback_001_pos
```


----------

